# Freund OHNE Schein mit zum Angeln?



## Seneca (9. Mai 2012)

Ist es erlaubt, dass mich ein Freund beim Angeln begleitet, der KEINE Fischereiprüfung abgelgt hat?

Natürlich fasst er nicht die Angeln an, sondern sitzt nur dabei und reicht mir maximal den Kescher. Oder könnte das Probleme geben?


----------



## Ulli3D (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Freund OHNE Schein mit zum Angeln?*

Wo soll es denn da Probleme geben, er angelt doch nicht.


----------



## Taxidermist (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Freund OHNE Schein mit zum Angeln?*



> Natürlich fasst er nicht die Angeln an, sondern sitzt nur dabei und reicht mir maximal den Kescher. Oder könnte das Probleme geben?



Wenn das problematisch wäre, dann müssten auch Spaziergänger am Wasser verboten sein!
Na klar kann dich dein Kumpel ans Wasser begleiten!

Jürgen


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Freund OHNE Schein mit zum Angeln?*

Er kann dir auch beim Keschern behilflich sein, nicht nur reichen !


----------



## Seneca (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Freund OHNE Schein mit zum Angeln?*

Danka für die Antworten!
Naja dachte halt es sieht vielleicht bisschen ungelücklich aus, wenn zwei Ruten im Wasser sind (weil ja 2 erlaubt sind) und zwei Typen im Stuhl sitzen und nur einer hat nen Angelschein und Erlaubsnisschein. Aber rechtlich dürfte ja nichts verkehrt sein, solange er nicht die Ruten anfasst.#6


----------



## Ulli3D (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Freund OHNE Schein mit zum Angeln?*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> Er kann dir auch beim Keschern behilflich sein, nicht nur reichen !



Wo steht das denn? |uhoh:


----------



## LOCHI (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Freund OHNE Schein mit zum Angeln?*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Wo steht das denn? |uhoh:



Ja wo steht des dass er es nicht darf?


----------



## Ulli3D (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Freund OHNE Schein mit zum Angeln?*

Weil Keschern direkt mit dem Angeln in Verbindung steht und das ist in fast allen Bundesländern, Ausnahmen wie z. B. Helferregelung für körperlich beeinträchtigte Angler in Hessen außen vor gelassen, verboten.


----------



## LOCHI (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Freund OHNE Schein mit zum Angeln?*

Ulli das ist Quatsch! Hab noch nie was davon gelesen das ein Kescher als Angel gilt im gegensatz zur Senke! Vielleicht bin ich aufn Holzweg aber ich glaube das du da falsch liegst!!

Da soll mir mal einer kommen wenn ich nen Fisch "waidgerecht" landen will und dazu Hilfe von nen Passanten benötige fürs Keschern! 

So nicht auch wenn ich ein Prüfungsbefürworter bin!


----------



## Ulli3D (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Freund OHNE Schein mit zum Angeln?*

Das Problem ist das niedersächsische LFiG, das belegt jeden, der an einem Gewässer, an dem er nicht fischereiberechtigt ist, in Niedersachsen braucht man keinen Fischereischein aber immer noch eine Gewässerkarte, mit Bußgeld, wenn er Fischereigeräte fangfertig, in diesem Fall einen Kescher ausgeklappt, mitführt. Da braucht er noch nicht einmal zu keschern, das Anpacken reicht in fast allen Bundesländern aus.


----------



## LOCHI (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Freund OHNE Schein mit zum Angeln?*

Schwer zu lesen Ulli aber immernoch Quark!


----------



## mabo1992 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Freund OHNE Schein mit zum Angeln?*

Bei mir gab es beim Keschern noch keine Probleme. Gehe auch öfters mit Kumpels ein keinen Fischereischein haben und Kontrolleure daneben waren wenn mein Kumpel den Kescher bedient hat. Mag vielleicht verboten sein,aber wer hat sich da so penibel?Er tut nur mal helfen den Fisch so schonend  wie möglich zu landen. Was will man denn dann machen wenn mal ein 2 Meter waller beißt und keiner ist dabei? Darauf warten das einer kommt? Halte ich für Schwachsinn.


----------



## Dorframbo (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Freund OHNE Schein mit zum Angeln?*



mabo1992 schrieb:


> ...aber wer hat sich da so penibel?...


 
gibts alles... #q


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Freund OHNE Schein mit zum Angeln?*



> Darauf warten das einer kommt?



Na was denn, selbst ist der Mann!

Jürgen


----------



## .Sebastian. (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Freund OHNE Schein mit zum Angeln?*

Bilde mir aber auch ein gelesen zu haben, dass jener von beiden ohne Fischereierlaubnis nicht zum Keschern berechtigt ist. In irgend einem Rechtsschriebs habe ich das mal mitbekommen. Das heißt der Angler muss selbst Keschern... Sinnfreie Regelung an die sich wohl kaum jemand halten würde außer vereinzelter Dukaten*******r. Soll ja schließlich alles waidgerecht sein!

Edit: ohhha zensiert - sagen wir Dukatenexkrementierer...


----------



## Duke-982 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Freund OHNE Schein mit zum Angeln?*

Frage:

Ich bin besitzer eines fischereischeins, mein kumpel hatt nur friedfischschein..
wenn er auf raubfisch geht und ich dabei sitze bekomm ich dann ärger#?#c#c#c
sag ihm immer er soll das lassen aber is halt seine sache....kann ihn ja nicht hindern dran....#q

sorry für denn tröötklau.:g..


----------



## daci7 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Freund OHNE Schein mit zum Angeln?*

Na wenn du dann sagst es sind deine Ruten kann dir keiner an den Karren pinkeln.

PS: Ich würde die ganze Chose eh nicht so ernst nehmen ... 1 Schein = 2 Angeln. Wer da nun genau angelt hat den Kontrolleur nicht zu interessieren... beim Ansitzangeln!
Ich nehm häufig Leute mit die keinen Schein haben, dann geb ich eben eine Rute ab un feddich ist der Lack. Hat noch niemanden gestört und wenn es denn mal soweit sein sollte, dann soll erstmal bewiesen werden, dass das nicht meine Angel ist.

Wie sollen denn sonst Leute, die interesse am Angeln haben, herausfinden ob es was für sie ist?


----------



## mabo1992 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Freund OHNE Schein mit zum Angeln?*

"Wie sollen denn sonst Leute, die interesse am Angeln haben, herausfinden ob es was für sie ist?"


Jawohl es gibt noch klar denkende leute|stolz:


----------



## FisherMan66 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Freund OHNE Schein mit zum Angeln?*



> ....in Niedersachsen braucht man keinen Fischereischein....


 
Wo darf ich denn in NDS außer an Küste und Teilen der Elbe ohne Fischereischein angeln?


----------



## hobby_angler_WL (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Freund OHNE Schein mit zum Angeln?*

Ich hab auch schon oft Kinder mitgenommen.

3 Ruten liegen da, 2 x 3m und 1 x 2,10m. Kontrolleur kommt, quatscht eine Runde mit mir, fragt den Kleinen und was gefangen? Berichtet stolz ja und zeigt den Fisch. Kontrolleur wuschelt ihn die Haare und sagt weiter machen.

So läuft das bei uns im Verein. Kinder bis 14 kein Problem, das juckt kein. Obwohl die Satzung es untersagt. Aber die Aufseher sagen klar, besser an unseren Teich als am Forellenpuff.

Jugendliche würde ich nicht mitnehmen, da die ab 14 ihren Schein machen können und die paar Euro, ein Hobby wert sein sollte.


----------



## daci7 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Freund OHNE Schein mit zum Angeln?*



hobby_angler_WL schrieb:


> Ich hab auch schon oft Kinder mitgenommen.


#6
Kinder sind nochmal ne ganz andere Kiste, wer sich da aufregt hat meines Erachtens am Wasser nichts verloren - erst recht nicht mit nem Kontroletti-Aufkleber.

Ich meinte eher Bekannte, die können bei mir immer gerne mitangeln. Die maximale Rutenzahl wird allerdings dabei nicht überstiegen, daher mach ich mir da auch keinen Kopf drum.


----------



## antonio (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Freund OHNE Schein mit zum Angeln?*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Wo darf ich denn in NDS außer an Küste und Teilen der Elbe ohne Fischereischein angeln?



fast überall, es wird in der regel nur das prüfungszeugnis verlangt.
und lt. nds-fischereigesetz braucht man in nds keinen schein.
alles andere sind bestimmungen der gewässerbewirtschafter.

antonio


----------



## antonio (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Freund OHNE Schein mit zum Angeln?*



daci7 schrieb:


> Na wenn du dann sagst es sind deine Ruten kann dir keiner an den Karren pinkeln.
> 
> PS: Ich würde die ganze Chose eh nicht so ernst nehmen ... 1 Schein = 2 Angeln. Wer da nun genau angelt hat den Kontrolleur nicht zu interessieren... beim Ansitzangeln!
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## daci7 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Freund OHNE Schein mit zum Angeln?*

Ich weiß, dass es rechtlich nicht erlaubt ist - so what? Jeder Mensch mit ein wenig Verstand im Kopf wird sich nicht dran stören.
Andere hab ich bis jetz noch nicht am Wasser getroffen - sollte das mal der Fall sein, werde ich eben zur Not dafür gerade stehen müssen - da wäre ich mal auf ein Urteil gespannt.

Der hiesige Regeljungel verdirbt theoretisch ja schon genug, da mus man ja nicht praktisch auchnoch überall mitziehen.


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Freund OHNE Schein mit zum Angeln?*

Kleine Anekdote aus SH (gerade gehabt):

Kontrolleur kam, wir auf Hering, zu zweit mit 2 Angeln (Pose und Paternoster), eine lag fertig daneben, mein Kollege sagt: "Hab meinen Fischereischein nicht dabei, kann ich den nachreichen, ich wurde heute morgen fies ausm Bett geschmissen, da hab ich den vergessen." Kontrolleur: "Aber du angelst ja auch gar nicht, dein Kollege angelt ja mit 2, ämh, eine liegt hier noch, also mit 3 Angeln, das darf er ja (Augenzwinker)". Mein Kollege hat aber darauf bestanden, seinen Fischereischein nachzureichen, das durfte er dann auch.

Kurz geklönt, schönen Tag.

SOLCHE Kontolleure gibts auch!!

Es ist -wie so oft- personenabhängig. Wir wurden auch schon mit 7 Leuten im Corsa angehalten, die Polizei ließ uns weiterfahren, weil die froh waren, dass da wenigstens ein Nüchterner am Steuer saß...

Kannst natürlich auch an nen Arsch geraten, aber - für den Fall, dass das mit dem Kescher nicht ganz koscher sein sollte - wie wahrscheinlich ist denn, dass -just in dem Moment, wo ein korinthenkackender Kontrolleur kommt- ein Fisch beißt, den du alleine nicht gekeschert bekommst??? Und wenn du den nicht alleine rausbekommst, soll der Kontroletti gefälligst anpacken, der wirds wohl dürfen!!!

Ich würde mir da keinen so großen Kopf machen, auch wenn ich die eigentliche Frage nach dem "darf er denn keschern" nicht beantworten kann.


----------



## Micha El (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Freund OHNE Schein mit zum Angeln?*

Achtung, Ordnungsamt und Wasserschutzpolizei machen auch Kontrollen. Da wird kein Auge zugedrückt, da die meisten Beamten selbst keine Angler sind. 

MfG.


----------



## FinB (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Freund OHNE Schein mit zum Angeln?*

Also wenn ich jemandem zum angeln mitnehme geh ich einfach an eine Stelle die etwas abgelegener ist und gut. Wenn ich dann jemandem kommen sehe, kann er das Keschern dann immernoch lassen. Ich würde mir da nicht so die Sorgen machen. 
Wenn ansonsten alles andere ok ist, alle wichtigen Sachen mitgeführt sind und der Kontrolleur sich sicher sein kann dass da kein Fisch "zu Schaden" kommt stehen die Chancen sehr gut, dass da niemand weiter was zu sagt. 
Es sieht natürlich ganz anders aus wenn da grade noch nen Fisch in ner Alditüte rumzappelt.
Also einfach an die Bestimmungen halten die du kennst, die Fische vernünftig behandeln, dann kannst du Grauzone auch Grauzone sein lassen und deinen Kumpel mitnehmen.


----------



## Fr33 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Freund OHNE Schein mit zum Angeln?*

Ich denke hier muss mit zweierlei Maß gerechnet werden. Handelt es sich um Vereinsgewässer, wo man die Mitglieder kennt - man den oder die Kontrolleure kennt etc. ist das alles ne ganz andere Kiste. Da kann man sich ggf. einigen - mit einander reden - oder sogar versuchen den Besucher als neues Mitglied zu gewinnen.

An freien Gewässern oder auch Verbandsgewässern, wo das Ordnungsamt, WaPo, Polizei etc. kontrolliert würde ich solche Versuche unterlassen. Da wäre mir die Sache zu heiss ....

Muss im Endeffekt jeder selbst wissen. Zwar wird in den meisten Gewässern in D recht wenig kontrolliert - aber wenn können die Strafen echt heftig sein...


----------



## Franky (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Freund OHNE Schein mit zum Angeln?*

Wo zum Geier gilt denn bitteschön ein Unterfangkescher als "Fanggerät"???


----------



## Andal (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Freund OHNE Schein mit zum Angeln?*

Ah... es wird mal wieder extreme Schlupflochsuching betrieben!

Stellt euch mal ganz einfach vor, euch würde das Fischwasser, das Fischereirecht gehören und laufend kommen Schlaumeier daher, die meinen euch be********n zu können. Schöne Vorstellung?

Wohl eher nicht. Vermutlich würden sich dann einige von euch im Forum beklagen, warum man die nicht mit dem Knüppel vertreiben darf!


----------



## Franky (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Freund OHNE Schein mit zum Angeln?*

@ Andal:
Wer beschubst denn wo wen und womit?


----------



## antonio (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Freund OHNE Schein mit zum Angeln?*

ganz einfach derjenige ohne schein hat keine befugnis dort zu angeln, egal ob vereinsgewässer oder sonstwas.
franky, stell dir mal vor das macht jeder.
also einer löst ne "eintrittskarte" und bringt noch jemanden mit der keine hat.
dann hast du auf einmal bei 10 karten 20 leute die dort angeln.
also irgendwo muß eben ne grenze sein.
klar ist auch immer irgendwo ne grauzone, die wäre bei mir zum beispiel bei dem angesprochenen "beim keschern helfen".
da sehe ich kein problem.
wie eben gesagt irgendwo müssen klare grenzen sein, sonst steigert sich das schlupflochsuchen in unendliche auswüchse.

antonio


----------



## daci7 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Freund OHNE Schein mit zum Angeln?*

Naja ... ich find dieses ganze Rechtsgedrehe sowieso "ein wenig" an der Realität vorbei.
Wenn ich eine Karte für ein Gewässer löse, dann habe ich das Recht erworben mit x Angeln dort zu fischen. Wenn ich nun jemandem das Angeln näher bringen will und dabei meine maximale Rutenanzahl nicht überschreite und auch meine "Aufsichtspflicht" nicht verletze soll mir erstmal einer an den Karren pinkeln... (Und mir geht es *alleine darum* *Leuten das Angeln näher zu bringen* - wenn jemand öfter mit will, dann soll er den Schein machen (der ja leider Pflicht ist), ich hab ja auch keine Lust immer eine Rute abgeben zu müssen  )

Und mal nebenbei ein kleines Rechenbeispiel:
Wenn beim Ansitzen auf Hecht/Zander/Aal/Karpfen die Ruten etwa 99,9% der Zeit liegen kann mein Bekannter nun nur während 0,1% der Angelzeit einen auf den Hut bekommen.
Kontrolliert worden bin ich nun in meiner Anglerlaufbahn etwa 4-5 Mal, was jeweils  etwa 5min in Anspruch nahm ... bei 20 jahren aktivem Angeln und somit (bei geschätzen 800h pro Jahr) ca 16000h Angeln komme ich auf  0,0000625% (stark aufgerundet). Die Wahrscheinlichkeit nun also (während mein Kollege ohne Schein die Rute auswirft oder nen Fisch landet) kontrolliert zu werden beträgt ca 0.000000006% ... Sagen wir, wir fangen pro Ansitz (welcher ca 10h dauert) 10 Fische (sehr optimistisch) und brauchen somit mit Keschern, Drill und neu Beködern/Auswerfen 1,5h wäre es statistisch gesehen wahrscheinlich etwa einmal bei 16.666.666 Ansitzen erwischt zu werden ... und dann ist nichtmal klar ob man bestraft wird, da ich meines Erachtens eine gute Begründung und auch einen Schein vorweisen kann. |kopfkrat


----------



## Fr33 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Freund OHNE Schein mit zum Angeln?*

@ Daci

ich verstehe was du sagen willst und es - wenn es nicht ausufert - echt ok. Gibt aber eben viele Fälle (zu viele?!), wo das schamlos ausgenutzt wird.... zudem ist ein Faktor von dir bisher unberücksichtig worde.....

Und zwar:

Dass du die Gewässerkarte gekauft hast war auch nur dir gegönnt, da du bereits eine Fischereinscheinprüfung erfolgreich absolviert hast. Das hätte dein Kumpel, Sohn, Frau, Bekannter usw. nicht..... daher ist es rechtlich nicht egal wer die Rute nutzen darf - die dürfte rechtlich nur jmd nutzen, der einen Nachweis zur Angelfischerei hat.

Will hier kein Konrintenkacker sein - ich habe auch schon 1-2 Freunden ne Rute in die Hand gedrückt. Aber das war vllt in 6 Jahren 3 mal der Fall und mit dem Vorstand etc. abgesprochen.....

Was Vereinsinteren läuft ist eh immer ne ganz andere Sache... ob korrekt und inkorrekt....


----------



## daci7 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Freund OHNE Schein mit zum Angeln?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Was Vereinsinteren läuft ist eh immer ne ganz andere Sache... ob korrekt und inkorrekt....



Gerade sowas versteh ich nicht ... rechtlich gesehen ist es doch so, dass (egal ob vereinsintern abgesprochen oder nicht) die Tat gesetzeswiedrig ist.

Das einzige was sich dabei ändert ist das Risiko, welches ich (oder eben mein Bekannter) zu tragen hat. Im Prinzip sagst du also ist es ok in eienem gewissen Rahmen, den der gesunde Menschenverstand und die Moral hergibt, gesetzeswidrig zu handeln, sofern man dies mit den kontrollierenden Behörden irgendwie inoffiziell abklären kann? 
(was anderes sag ich ja auch nicht :m)


----------



## Franky (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Freund OHNE Schein mit zum Angeln?*



antonio schrieb:


> ganz einfach derjenige ohne schein hat keine befugnis dort zu angeln, egal ob vereinsgewässer oder sonstwas.
> franky, stell dir mal vor das macht jeder.
> also einer löst ne "eintrittskarte" und bringt noch jemanden mit der keine hat.
> dann hast du auf einmal bei 10 karten 20 leute die dort angeln.
> ...



Stopf - das ist Beschiss! Ganz klar! Geht nicht - aber darum ging es mir nicht...
Aber ich kapiere nicht, wo die Grauzone sein soll, wenn ich einen Kumpel mit zum Angeln nehme, der mir im Zweifel zur Hand geht.
Ich habe, während mein Rechner hier fleissig war, so ziemlich alles durchgeforstet, was an Gesetzen zu finden war. Nirgendwo habe ich gefunden, dass Kescher zu "Fanggeräten" zählen (Unterfangkescher <> Reuse, Netz etc!). Von daher kann es dahingehend keine Grauzone geben!!!


----------



## Ulli3D (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Freund OHNE Schein mit zum Angeln?*

Ich frag mich manchmal wirklich, ob ich hier in einem Anglerforum bin oder in einem Forum, in dem sich ein paar Dutzend "Kleinkriminelle" gegenseitig auffordern und sich dabei auch noch gegenseitig bestätigen, bestehende Gesetze zu brechen nach dem alten Motto: "Legal, illegal, scheixxegal". Das kann es doch nicht sein, oder? Nur weil selten kontrolliert wird kann ich mich doch nicht hinstellen und sagen, mach ruhig, passiert ja nix.


----------



## Fr33 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Freund OHNE Schein mit zum Angeln?*

Servus,

so hart von wegen Kleinkriminell würde ich das nicht nennen. Fakt ist es ist verboten dass Leute ohne Schein angeln dürfen - Fakt ist aber auch, dass zu wenig getan wird, gerde Erwachsene an dieses Hobby ran zu führen. So entsteht der ganze Zwiespalt ja....


----------



## daci7 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Freund OHNE Schein mit zum Angeln?*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Ich frag mich manchmal wirklich, ob ich hier in einem Anglerforum bin oder in einem Forum, in dem sich ein paar Dutzend "Kleinkriminelle" gegenseitig auffordern und sich dabei auch noch gegenseitig bestätigen, bestehende Gesetze zu brechen nach dem alten Motto: "Legal, illegal, scheixxegal". Das kann es doch nicht sein, oder? Nur weil selten kontrolliert wird kann ich mich doch nicht hinstellen und sagen, mach ruhig, passiert ja nix.



Ich frag mich manchmal ob ich frei denkende oder nur hörige Mitmenschen habe


----------



## Andal (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Freund OHNE Schein mit zum Angeln?*

Ich darf von Gesetzes wegen dich, meinen Nächsten, nicht vermöbeln. Aber wenn sonst keiner guckt, dann ist es wohl o.k.?

Von Nord nach Süd fordert jeder seine Rechte ein. Dann hat er aber auch, himmelarmundzwirn, die verdammte Pflicht, sich an selbige zu halten. Das hat auch nichts mit blindem Gehorsam zu tun, das forderte bereits Jesus C. aus G. Dem Cäsar was des Cäsars ist!


----------



## daci7 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Freund OHNE Schein mit zum Angeln?*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich darf von Gesetzes wegen dich, meinen Nächsten, nicht vermöbeln. Aber wenn sonst keiner guckt, dann ist es wohl o.k.?
> 
> Von Nord nach Süd fordert jeder seine Rechte ein. Dann hat er aber auch, himmelarmundzwirn, die verdammte Pflicht, sich an selbige zu halten. Das hat auch nichts mit blindem Gehorsam zu tun, das forderte bereits Jesus C. aus G. Dem Cäsar was des Cäsars ist!



Ich sagte was von Denken und Menschenverstand und nichts von Anarchie, aber anscheinend verstehen das manche Leute nicht.

Btw: wenn du in Syrien statt in D geboren woren wärest, fändest du auch alles prall was die Gesetze so erlauben? 

Wenn ich der Meinung bin, dass manche Regelungen ohne Sinn und Verstand aufgestellt wurde und mein Handeln *niemandem zum Nachteil gereich*t, dann fühle ich mich in keinster Weise verpflichtet mich zu 100% daran zu halten. Wenn ich erwischt werde, dann habe ich natürlich auch ohne groß zu Murren die Konsequenzen zu tragen, das ist eben ein Eingeständnis das ich geben muss, wenn ich in D leben will.


----------



## Andal (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Freund OHNE Schein mit zum Angeln?*

Da werden wir wohl nie auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner kommen. Alleine schon deswegen, weil ich mit meinem, zugegeben recht wertkonservativem Weg gegenüber der Natur etwas bescheidener auftreten möchte. In diesem Fall muss ich nicht alles machen, nur weil ich es vielleicht möchte.


----------



## daci7 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Freund OHNE Schein mit zum Angeln?*



Andal schrieb:


> Da werden wir wohl nie auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner kommen. Alleine schon deswegen, weil ich mit meinem, zugegeben recht wertkonservativem Weg gegenüber der Natur etwas bescheidener auftreten möchte. In diesem Fall muss ich nicht alles machen, nur weil ich es vielleicht möchte.



Werden wir wohl nicht, aber muss man ja auch nicht immer.
Und ich muss auch bestimmt nicht alles machen, nur weil ich es möchte


----------



## angler1996 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Freund OHNE Schein mit zum Angeln?*

mal so:
Habt Ihr alle erst geheiratet?:q

Ohne mich jetzt damit zu befassen, was der vielleicht dürfte oder nicht, wenn es *wirklich* darum geht , nen Kumpel mal das Angeln probieren zu lassen- ja, würd ich machen.
Gruß A.


----------



## Fr33 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Freund OHNE Schein mit zum Angeln?*

Die Frage ist ja nicht ob - sondern wo.

In Deutschland ist das eben aus rechtswegen nicht gestattet ....

Immerhin habe 1-2 Kumpels soweit, dass die dieses Jahr vllt. noch den Schein machen.

Die waren 2011 mit mir in Schweden und waren danach nat. sehr angetan.


----------



## antonio (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Freund OHNE Schein mit zum Angeln?*



Franky schrieb:


> Stopf - das ist Beschiss! Ganz klar! Geht nicht - aber darum ging es mir nicht...
> Aber ich kapiere nicht, wo die Grauzone sein soll, wenn ich einen Kumpel mit zum Angeln nehme, der mir im Zweifel zur Hand geht.
> Ich habe, während mein Rechner hier fleissig war, so ziemlich alles durchgeforstet, was an Gesetzen zu finden war. Nirgendwo habe ich gefunden, dass Kescher zu "Fanggeräten" zählen (Unterfangkescher <> Reuse, Netz etc!). Von daher kann es dahingehend keine Grauzone geben!!!



franky mit grauzone meinte ich das was ein kontrolletti mal toleriert und ein anderer nicht.
jo der kescher war jetzt ein schlechteres beispiel.

antonio


----------



## Franky (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Freund OHNE Schein mit zum Angeln?*

OK Toni,
mit zweierlei Maß bemessen ist das alles natürlich doof. Aber dieses all zu menschliche "Problem" wird man nie in den Griff bekommen.
Es gibt daher schon einen gewaltigen UNterschied, ob ich jemanden einfach "mitnehme", weil dem-/derjenigen das Spaß macht und vielleicht auch nur am Wasser entspannen will, oder ob ich jemanden gezielt die Angelei näher bringen will. 
Das ist nicht so einfach in D, darin sind wir uns ja alle einig und ist m. M. mehr als schnell verbesserungswürdig. Mit weniger selbsternannten Moralaposteln unter unseren Mitmenschen wäre das vielleicht sogar leichter zu handhaben...


----------



## Aydanta (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Freund OHNE Schein mit zum Angeln?*

Es gibt doch einen ganz einfachen Mittelweg ohne jede Grauzone. Man nimmt seinen Kumpel mit z.B. an einen See. Da erklärt man ihm von mir aus die zur Verfügung stehenden Angelarten bzw. Montagen/Köder. Die zweite Angel kann man dann nach den Wünschen des Kumpels bestücken. Er hat also eine Vorstellung von dem was da passiert vermittelt bekommen und seine bevorzugte methode durch den Berechtigten umgesetzt bekommen. D.h. im Prinzip hat er “seine “ Rute im Wasser. Das einzige was er halt dann nicht darf ist die Rute letztendlich auch bedienen. 
Aber man kann zumindest Interesse wecken und die Angelei näherbringen. 
Und es gibt vielleicht den Reiz den Schein zu machen.


----------



## antonio (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Freund OHNE Schein mit zum Angeln?*



Franky schrieb:


> OK Toni,
> mit zweierlei Maß bemessen ist das alles natürlich doof. Aber dieses all zu menschliche "Problem" wird man nie in den Griff bekommen.
> Es gibt daher schon einen gewaltigen UNterschied, ob ich jemanden einfach "mitnehme", weil dem-/derjenigen das Spaß macht und vielleicht auch nur am Wasser entspannen will, oder ob ich jemanden gezielt die Angelei näher bringen will.
> Das ist nicht so einfach in D, darin sind wir uns ja alle einig und ist m. M. mehr als schnell verbesserungswürdig. Mit weniger selbsternannten Moralaposteln unter unseren Mitmenschen wäre das vielleicht sogar leichter zu handhaben...



das problem ist ganz einfach aus der welt zu schaffen.
abschaffung der prüfung - karten kaufen und den kumpel mit vorhandener karte mitnehmen und ihm das angeln beibringen.

antonio


----------



## Fr33 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Freund OHNE Schein mit zum Angeln?*



> abschaffung der prüfung


 
Dank unserem Tierschutzgesetz und dessen momentane Auflagen MUSS ein Nachweis über die Sachkenntnis vorliegen. Also wird draus nichts... zuerst müsste das TierSchG geändert werden... und das wird es NIE! höchstens noch schlimmer....


----------



## Koalabaer (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Freund OHNE Schein mit zum Angeln?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Dank unserem Tierschutzgesetz und dessen momentane Auflagen MUSS ein Nachweis über die Sachkenntnis vorliegen.



verbreitet doch nicht so einen Käse.


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Fr33 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Freund OHNE Schein mit zum Angeln?*



> verbreitet doch nicht so einen Käse.


 
Naja so Käse ist das nicht. Der Touristenschein ist eine Ausnahme - aber egal ob Jäger oder Angler... beide müssen einen Nachweis erfüllen, dass sie Kenntnis darüber erlangt haben. Das erfolgt durch den Kurs + Prüfung.... bei Jägern ist das noch ne Stufe dramatischer bzgl. Waffenbesitz um Umgang mit der Waffe.

ich kann nur von *Hessen* reden... hier gibt es keine Touristenscheine oder sowas... um hier zu angeln, brauchst du einen Nachweis über die abgeschlossene Sportfischerprüfung und die basiert in Ihrem Ursprung auf der Grundlage des Tierschutzgesetzes und den Umgang mit der Kreatur. Kann man leugnen oder nicht... zumindest argumentieren das unsere Gegner immer....


----------



## antonio (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Freund OHNE Schein mit zum Angeln?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Dank unserem Tierschutzgesetz und dessen momentane Auflagen MUSS ein Nachweis über die Sachkenntnis vorliegen. Also wird draus nichts... zuerst müsste das TierSchG geändert werden... und das wird es NIE! höchstens noch schlimmer....




das ist schlichtweg falsch.

antonio


----------



## antonio (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Freund OHNE Schein mit zum Angeln?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Naja so Käse ist das nicht. Der Touristenschein ist eine Ausnahme - aber egal ob Jäger oder Angler... beide müssen einen Nachweis erfüllen, dass sie Kenntnis darüber erlangt haben. Das erfolgt durch den Kurs + Prüfung.... bei Jägern ist das noch ne Stufe dramatischer bzgl. Waffenbesitz um Umgang mit der Waffe.
> 
> ich kann nur von *Hessen* reden... hier gibt es keine Touristenscheine oder sowas... um hier zu angeln, brauchst du einen Nachweis über die abgeschlossene Sportfischerprüfung und die basiert in Ihrem Ursprung auf der Grundlage des Tierschutzgesetzes und den Umgang mit der Kreatur. Kann man leugnen oder nicht... zumindest argumentieren das unsere Gegner immer....



dann zeig mal den punkt im tischgtz, wo steht, daß man nen nachweis braucht.

antonio


----------



## Fr33 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Freund OHNE Schein mit zum Angeln?*

Wenn ich mal die Zeit habe schaue ich nach dem Paragraph... würde mich wundern, wenn da nicht irgendwo was steht, dass man ein Wirbeltier nur töten darf, wenn man eine entsprechende Ausbildung / Nachweis darüber erbracht hat....


----------



## antonio (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Freund OHNE Schein mit zum Angeln?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal die Zeit habe schaue ich nach dem Paragraph... würde mich wundern, wenn da nicht irgendwo was steht, dass man ein Wirbeltier nur töten darf, wenn man eine entsprechende Ausbildung / Nachweis darüber erbracht hat....



da steht ein wirbeltier darf töten wer die nötigen kenntnisse und fähigkeiten hat aber nichts von nachweis.
einen nachweis brauchst du im gewerblichen bereich.
nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

antonio


----------



## Koalabaer (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Freund OHNE Schein mit zum Angeln?*



antonio schrieb:


> da steht ein wirbeltier darf töten wer die nötigen kenntnisse und fähigkeiten hat aber nichts von nachweis.
> einen nachweis brauchst du im gewerblichen bereich.
> nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
> 
> antonio



so steht es geschrieben: http://www.ml.niedersachsen.de/portal/live.php?navigation_id=1482&article_id=5058&_psmand=7


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Fr33 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Freund OHNE Schein mit zum Angeln?*

Antonio hatte es mir eben via PN zitiert.... dachte Kenntnis wird mit Nachweis gleich gestellt.


----------



## Knispel (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Freund OHNE Schein mit zum Angeln?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Antonio hatte es mir eben via PN zitiert.... dachte Kenntnis wird mit Nachweis gleich gestellt.


 
Hab ich auch einmal gedacht, aber @antonio hat Recht


----------



## Fr33 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Freund OHNE Schein mit zum Angeln?*

Finde den Auszug aus dem TSchG auch dermaßen schwammig vormuliert. Ab wann habe ich Kenntnis und ab wann nicht ?!

Deutschland eben.... tztztz....


----------



## Knispel (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Freund OHNE Schein mit zum Angeln?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ab wann habe ich Kenntnis und ab wann nicht ?!
> 
> Deutschland eben.... tztztz....


 
In Deutschland hast du nur Kenntnis, wenn du diesen komischen "Witzlehrgang" mit der "Witzprüfung" frei nach dem Motto : 
hat ein Fisch a) Federn, B) Flossen, C) Flügel, 
welcher in meinen Augen sowieso nur zur Kassenfüllung von "Witzverbänden" dient. 
Ich habe nie eine "Sportfischerprüfung" abgelegt, habe aber komischerweise Kenntnis bzw. weiß wie das geht, es wurde mir von meinem Vater vor rund 50 Jahren beigebracht. Ist schon komisch, oder ?


----------



## Welpi (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Freund OHNE Schein mit zum Angeln?*



Knispel schrieb:


> In Deutschland hast du nur Kenntnis, wenn du diesen komischen "Witzlehrgang" mit der "Witzprüfung" frei nach dem Motto :
> hat ein Fisch a) Federn, B) Flossen, C) Flügel,
> welcher in meinen Augen sowieso nur zur Kassenfüllung von "Witzverbänden" dient.
> ?



Also ich kann ja nur für die Prüfung und meinen Lehrgang in Bayern sprechen.... aber ich fand es vom Lernaufwand her ziemlich anspruchsvoll. Ich habe aber auch dementsprechend viel gelernt, dass mir jetzt beim täglichen Fischen hilft. Da mein Vater nicht angelt, finde ich persönlich den Lehrgang durchaus sinnvoll


----------



## Koalabaer (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Freund OHNE Schein mit zum Angeln?*



Welpi schrieb:


> Also ich kann ja nur für die Prüfung und meinen Lehrgang in Bayern sprechen.... aber ich fand es vom Lernaufwand her ziemlich anspruchsvoll. Ich habe aber auch dementsprechend viel gelernt, dass mir jetzt beim täglichen Fischen hilft.



gib doch mal bitte Beispiele,welches von den viel gelernten...der normale Menschenverstand nicht hergibt?



> Da mein Vater nicht angelt, finde ich persönlich den Lehrgang durchaus sinnvoll



sinnlos sicher nicht,aber wirklich notwendig?

Wer also das Einmal Eins des Angelns ohne Prüfung nicht hinbekommt(warum auch immer)...denen sollte man in Form von Lehrgängen die Möglichkeit dazu geben.

Daraus aber zu schließen...es wäre absolute Notwendigkeit,ist eine Beleidigung all jenen gegenüber...welche es auch ohne Prüfung hinbekommen haben. 


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Freund OHNE Schein mit zum Angeln?*

Die Diskussion über die Prüfung ist hier ziemlich off topic.

Bitte nutzt dafür den vorhandenen Thread.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199335&page=93


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Freund OHNE Schein mit zum Angeln?*



> Ist es erlaubt, dass mich ein Freund beim Angeln begleitet, der KEINE Fischereiprüfung abgelgt hat?
> 
> Natürlich fasst er nicht die Angeln an, sondern sitzt nur dabei und reicht mir maximal den Kescher. Oder könnte das Probleme geben?


Mit was sich Angler alles beschäftigen müssen - als näxtes Prüfung und Schein für Spaziergänger, die einem Angler zugucken?

Und wenn der Spaziergänger keine Porüfung hat, wird dann der Angler verantwortlich gemacht und ihm der Schein entzogen?

Oder gibts nur ein Bußgeld für den Spaziergänger??

Wie macht man das mit ausländischen Bürgern, die das wohl kaum wissen können, wenn die einem Angler zugucken?

Bleiben Diplomaten straffrei, wenn sei einem Angler den Kescherr eichen?

Gibt es für Rollstuhlfahrer Erleichterungen, da diese ja nicht so mobil sind und nicht so schnell wegkönnen, wenn da einer am Angeln sitzt..

Fragen über Fagen - unsere Verbände werdens mit unseren Gesetzgebern schon richten.............


----------



## Salziges Silber (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Freund OHNE Schein mit zum Angeln?*



Seneca schrieb:


> Ist es erlaubt, dass mich ein Freund beim Angeln begleitet, der Keine Fischereiprüfung abgelegt hat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## antonio (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Freund OHNE Schein mit zum Angeln?*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> die frage ist gar nicht so unberechtigt,
> ich hatte die situatuion das mit meinem bruder mich beim fischen begleiten wollte, er hat keinen fischereischein und ist zu dem nichtangler, wollte halt mit ins boot und mit mir auf die ostsee.
> ich schleppe grundsätzlich mit mindestens zwei ruten, also könnte man davon aussgehen das jeder von uns eine nutzt!
> 
> ...



solange deine erlaubte rutenzahl nicht überschritten ist und die deinen bruder nicht mit der angel in der hand erwischen können die gar nix.

antonio


----------



## tfisch (1. August 2012)

*AW: Freund OHNE Schein mit zum Angeln?*

Besser ist es den Freund auch angeln zu lassen,, bei uns ist das erlaubt - Hagersee in Tirol, direkt an der deutschen Grenze bei Reit im Winkl. www.hagersee.at


----------



## wallerdave (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Freund OHNE Schein mit zum Angeln?*

Servus,

bei mir wo ich  die DAV Karte von Sachsen Anhalt noch hatte stand auf der Rückseite dass ich berechtigt bin Dritte mit Helfenden tätigkeiten zu betrauen, und da ich öfters mit Kumpels ohne Fischereischein angeln gehe, habe ich mich mal beim TLAV erkundigt und die haben gesagt dass wenns bei mir an 2 Ruten gleichzeitig beißt ich auch meinen Kumpel ohne Fischereischein Drillen lassen dürfe, aber Abhaken und Tötschlagen darf er nicht.


----------

